# Secrets you haven't told anyone irl but feel safe telling here :3



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

Now this can get very interesting...

The big obvious one for me of course is that I'm a homosexual, but that's not fun since you guys already know that! Some other stuff I keep a secret that I can tell you guys is that I'm using snus (Swedish tobacco product), have smoken weed several times, gotten drunk under my family's noses several times, and my true feelings about a lot of things I've bottled up for several years.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 2, 2019)

I sleep with a stuffed animal


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I sleep with a stuffed animal


Heh, me too. It's super comfy.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

OH! I JUST CAME UP WITH ANOTHER SECRET!

Me being a furry... UwU


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 2, 2019)

I let my dog sleep in my bed sometimes.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> I let my dog sleep in my bed sometimes.


Is that an embarassing secret?


----------



## Tenné (Oct 2, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I sleep with a stuffed animal


Same. Stuffed cat that ends up on the floor often. 
 

But most of my "secrets" are only secret because the topics don't come up in day-to-day conversation.


----------



## Tenné (Oct 2, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> OH! I JUST CAME UP WITH ANOTHER SECRET!
> 
> Me being a furry... UwU


I'm shook OwO


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

Tenné said:


> Same. Stuffed cat that ends up on the floor often. View attachment 72343
> 
> But most of my "secrets" are only secret because the topics don't come up in day-to-day conversation.


What a cutie! I got a stuffed huskie from IKEA =3=


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 2, 2019)

Tenné said:


> Same. Stuffed cat that ends up on the floor often. View attachment 72343
> 
> But most of my "secrets" are only secret because the topics don't come up in day-to-day conversation.


This is my woofer


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> This is my woofer


OMG I LOVE HIM SO MUCH!


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 2, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Is that an embarassing secret?



I guess not. She’s very fluffy.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> I guess not. She’s very fluffy.


I mean if my dog wanted to sleep in my bed I'd let him sleep in it all day that cute ball woof


----------



## Keefur (Oct 2, 2019)

I've told some Furs on here before, but my RL initials are MLP.


----------



## Wabbajax (Oct 2, 2019)

There is only one secret I have never told anyone IRL. And I don't think here is the place to tell it.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I've told some Furs on here before, but my RL initials are MLP.


Sabertooths is Magic


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> There is only one secret I have never told anyone IRL. And I don't think here is the place to tell it.


It's okay, I won't judge you for liking the Twilight movies


----------



## Keefur (Oct 2, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Sabertooths is Magic


That's because Sabertooths eat magic ponies.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 2, 2019)

I don't actually turn into a werewolf on the full moon :C

Us werewolves can actually shift whenever we want. The moon thing is a myth made popular by the movie "The Wolfman" but don't tell no one, okay? <:


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 2, 2019)

I am still afraid of the dark and I believe there is a monster in the darkness coming for me


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 2, 2019)

I hot boxed my friends basement


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 2, 2019)

Long ago, I made out with the doorman of my former therapist and never told 'em


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 2, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> I let my dog sleep in my bed sometimes.



How about two dogs, all the time?
It's no secret, though.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm gay.
I'm a furry.
I sleep with stuffed animals.


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 2, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> How about two dogs, all the time?
> It's no secret, though.



She’s a really big dog tho lol. And a small bed. So I usually kick her back off.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 2, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> She’s a really big dog tho lol. And a small bed. So I usually kick her back off.



Well, I have plenty of bed, in theory. One sleeps under the covers by my feet. The other sleeps dead center on top of the bed.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 2, 2019)

This one’s sorta NSFW, read at your own risk.


Spoiler



I almost had sex but was interrupted at the worst possible time when his brother walked in on us
No clue if I’m still a virgin or not. [\SPOILER]


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 2, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> I am still afraid of the dark and I believe there is a monster in the darkness coming for me


----------



## angel~the~kitty~kat (Oct 2, 2019)

I have an entire shelf filled to the brim with webkinz


----------



## RoboticFreeze (Oct 3, 2019)

I got some kinks I usually ashamed for.
I aroused almost all the time


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 3, 2019)

I sometimes simulate emotional expression when I stub my toe or hurt myself in some way, not because I want sympathy but because people react very weird to someone who doest yell "SCHEISSE" when they hit their head or drop something on their foot.


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 3, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I sleep with a stuffed animal


that`s cute


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 3, 2019)

like to make cute sounds it feels good


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 3, 2019)

Well... Me being in the furry community (or at least getting into it) xD


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 3, 2019)

If a friend doesn't offer/accept to meet me up half way or walk with me to a place we're going to, I'll usually refuse / make an excuse on why I can't go.

I don't like going to places like bars and what not alone, I feel too awkward and if I told peeps irl they'd assume I'm clingy or somethin'.


----------



## Nyro46 (Oct 3, 2019)

I'm demisexual, and I've had a crush on a same-sex person.
I have weird kinks, and occasionally draw NSFW for myself. I don't share it with anyone.


----------



## Nax04 (Oct 3, 2019)

The fact that im a furry and my kinks. But my irl friends could think that of me anyways because im the introvert, shy and "geek" dude. Not even my oldest and best friend knows


----------



## Marcl (Oct 3, 2019)

I sometimes swear terribly when there's no-one to hear that.


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 3, 2019)

My secret is that I learned the hard way to be very careful who I tell my secrets to


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 3, 2019)

I am the queen of France.


----------



## Wabbajax (Oct 3, 2019)

We had a large entertainment system when I was growing up that had a tape deck recorder that was linked to the stereo system that we used to play the sound for movies.

As a super horny teen, I would wait until nobody was home and then pop in different children's DVDs we had that had fight scenes with lots of grunting a moaning. It worked best if I switched the language to French, funny enough. Anyway, I'd make these homemade supermixes of grunting and moaning noises like some kind of freakish audio sex tape. And then... well, you can probably guess what I did with the tapes after that.

And that's why I became a Music major in college.


----------



## LeFay (Oct 3, 2019)

When I was a kid I stole one of my friends Pyramid of Light yugioh cards, and then spent 30 minutes helping him look for it.

It still haunts me to this day


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 3, 2019)

I really love painting my nails but I always take it off almost immediately after out of fear of being attacked because of it


----------



## Tenné (Oct 3, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I really love painting my nails but I always take it off almost immediately after out of fear of being attacked because of it


It really sucks that something so utterly benign is not accepted where you are. Hope it'll get better.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 3, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I really love painting my nails but I always take it off almost immediately after out of fear of being attacked because of it


:c
Where are you from if it's okay that I ask?


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 3, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> :c
> Where are you from if it's okay that I ask?


Canada. I don’t mean, like, physically attacked, I’m just scared people are gonna call me a faggot and shove me in a locker or something.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 3, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Canada. I don’t mean, like, physically attacked, I’m just scared people are gonna call me a faggot and shove me in a locker or something.


I'm so sorry you're scared of that... If only the world were better for us sometimes...


----------



## Tenné (Oct 3, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Canada. I don’t mean, like, physically attacked, I’m just scared people are gonna call me a faggot and shove me in a locker or something.


I don't know how different Canada is to Norway culturally, but I have a 24 year old friend who paints his nails and as far as I know he's never encountered any problems. I think you'll be fine once you get out of high school. Teenagers are the literal scum of the earth. :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 3, 2019)

I get where Nate is coming from. 
I've been called a 'faggot' in the street before because of my winter hat.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m suicidal


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 3, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I really love painting my nails but I always take it off almost immediately after out of fear of being attacked because of it



Sometimes I paint my nails in clear ... :3


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 3, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> I’m suicidal



Don't do that
*kisses goat*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I really love painting my nails but I always take it off almost immediately after out of fear of being attacked because of it


I painted my nails with my sister one time just to have a bonding moment with her. It was very enjoyable and my hands looked beautiful that entire day.


----------



## trivean (Oct 3, 2019)

I guess I should say it then... Guys... I'm a furry.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 3, 2019)

When no one is around (usually commuting to work), I sing Broadway showtunes at full volume and in character.

And I sleep with a Donald Duck plushie.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 3, 2019)

trivean said:


> I guess I should say it then... Guys... I'm a furry.


It’s okay man we support you


----------



## LeFay (Oct 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I get where Nate is coming from.
> I've been called a 'faggot' in the street before because of my winter hat.
> 
> View attachment 72437



Incase no ones told you this yet, you hella cute. I say that in a friendly way I promise.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I get where Nate is coming from.
> I've been called a 'faggot' in the street before because of my winter hat.
> 
> View attachment 72437


That’s actually kinda cute. Don’t let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 3, 2019)

I like anime neko boys.


----------



## Wabbajax (Oct 3, 2019)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> I like anime neko boys.


I read that in Sean Connery's voice. I'm not sorry.


----------



## Odyssey Fox (Oct 3, 2019)

I hug my pillow when I sleep


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 3, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> I read that in Sean Connery's voice. I'm not sorry.


>_>


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 3, 2019)

Odyssey Fox said:


> I hug my pillow when I sleep


I do too but I also sleep with a stuffed animal on top of that.


----------



## trivean (Oct 3, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> I read that in Sean Connery's voice. I'm not sorry.



I was not reading it like that... but I could have heard worse.


----------



## trivean (Oct 3, 2019)

Odyssey Fox said:


> I hug my pillow when I sleep



Nice.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 3, 2019)

I hate to admit it but I cry a lot over dumb things.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 3, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I hate to admit it but I cry a lot over dumb things.


I do that but I'm sure mine's just anxiety and PTSD.


----------



## angel~the~kitty~kat (Oct 3, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> I’m suicidal


*huggos*
:<


----------



## LeFay (Oct 3, 2019)

I secretly like Nickleback. I will literally never admit that in person, but their music is catchy.


----------



## trivean (Oct 3, 2019)

LeFay said:


> I secretly like Nickleback. I will literally never admit that in person, but their music is catchy.



It depends on which song of their's if I like them or not.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 3, 2019)

I'm gay.
Got 'em.


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 4, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I painted my nails with my sister one time just to have a bonding moment with her. It was very enjoyable and my hands looked beautiful that entire day.



I let my sister paint my nails once, then I cried because she painted my nails.  I was an odd kid.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 4, 2019)

This is Terry itself, I have mental issues basically about terrified to be isolated. I'm feeling bad these days and need some help... Just rub Terry's head gently might do... I suppose...


----------



## WXYZ (Oct 4, 2019)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> View attachment 72485
> This is Terry itself, I have mental issues basically about terrified to be isolated. I'm feeling bad these days and need some help... Just rub Terry's head gently might do... I suppose...


*rubs head*


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 4, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> *rubs head*


Meowie.... Thank you so much dear canine furiend... Thankies... Purrrrr...<3




Nate/Satsuki said:


> Canada. I don’t mean, like, physically attacked, I’m just scared people are gonna call me a faggot and shove me in a locker or something.


Sibling nation of the Rocket Man here... Terry wears like this and people are faking to accept even this... 


Terry knows it, feels it, it's definitely.... I mean, not being pessimistic, that is what it is. At least not getting phisically attacked or anything, but faking it before my face is just striking me too hard.... It's cold...too much.... I feel you, not to be acting like, but actually...



QUOTE="Smexy Likeok4, post: 6561986, member: 126426"]I'm gay.
Got 'em.






[/QUOTE]

Oh why... Wish Terry could reach you... If you get what I mean...yeah... Meow...


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Oct 4, 2019)

I sleep with Melisa the cow on my bed.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm madly in love with one of my friends and every time we hang out I just wanna hold him and make out.

I'm trans


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 4, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> I'm madly in love with one of my friends and every time we hang out I just wanna hold him and make out.
> 
> I'm trans



Whaaaaat?! I admire yoouuu!!! So much!! X3

Yepsie, Terry wanna trans too... but thinkies kinda too late? Plus no money so... yup! 
Since Terry is bisexual, guess it'll make not too much difference? Shall deal with it...

Anyways, nice to know you furiend! Dear Battlechili! :3


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 4, 2019)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Whaaaaat?! I admire yoouuu!!! So much!! X3
> 
> Yepsie, Terry wanna trans too... but thinkies kinda too late? Plus no money so... yup!
> 
> Anyways, nice to know you furiend! Dear Battlechili! :3


Thank you! I really appreciate it. Its been a long and complicated discovery.
Though I feel for you...I don't think it's too early for you (I'm older than you even!), but the money issue is a problem
Healthcare should really be free x.x

Hang in there though, okay? Whatever you do, make sure it's something that makes you happy!


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 4, 2019)

Okay... here I go!

I know I try my best to appear unaffected by it, being as friendly as I can be, but I’m actually deathly afraid of strangers irl.

I always second guess myself around people I don’t know, I’m incredibly self conscious. It’s incredibly hard for me to make friends, and I’m terrified of falling in love. I just feel like I can’t handle it, even though I have such high hopes and dreams for it!

I have such a lack of confidence, it’s sad... I’m trying to work on it, though.


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 4, 2019)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Whaaaaat?! I admire yoouuu!!! So much!! X3
> 
> Yepsie, Terry wanna trans too... but thinkies kinda too late? Plus no money so... yup!
> Since Terry is bisexual, guess it'll make not too much difference? Shall deal with it...
> ...


Complicated yet never too late! My brother is currently transitioning and he's 36. Taking meds, undergone surgery, changing legal name and all the bureaucracies.

And while I'm at it, this cartoonist, named Laerte, started identifying herself as female at the age of 60. She's a popular figure here for her comic strips:


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 4, 2019)

I don't know if I'd count them as secrets, but I really just hate talking about myself. So I try to keep quiet about things like the extent of my depression, my sexuality, and my job.


----------



## Tenné (Oct 4, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Okay... here I go!
> 
> I know I try my best to appear unaffected by it, being as friendly as I can be, but I’m actually deathly afraid of strangers irl.
> 
> ...


I'm much the same. I've learnt to fake confidence and just assume that nobody cares enough to notice anything wrong I do. I used to spend a lot of time planning the smallest of details, like researching exactly what I need to buy at a store in order to avoid making a fool of myself (for not knowing something that nobody expects me to know).

Strangers are just as socially awkward and self-conscious as you and I. We just have to pretend like we aren't.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 4, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> I don't know if I'd count them as secrets, but I really just hate talking about myself. So I try to keep quiet about things like the extent of my depression, my sexuality, and my job.


When it comes to all of that I usually do to because I assume that most don't give a shit even if what some may have to say could be helpful.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 4, 2019)

I also have an interest in age-play and role reversal, so there's that...


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Oct 4, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Okay... here I go!
> 
> I know I try my best to appear unaffected by it, being as friendly as I can be, but I’m actually deathly afraid of strangers irl.
> 
> ...



I have very few people I can call friends because of my mental issues.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 4, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> Thank you! I really appreciate it. Its been a long and complicated discovery.
> Though I feel for you...I don't think it's too early for you (I'm older than you even!), but the money issue is a problem
> Healthcare should really be free x.x
> 
> Hang in there though, okay? Whatever you do, make sure it's something that makes you happy!




Ohh- I meowt it! Thankies for helping Terry! Dear Battlechili's words, Terry feels it! >:3





Guifrog said:


> Complicated yet never too late! My brother is currently transitioning and he's 36. Taking meds, undergone surgery, changing legal name and all the bureaucracies.
> 
> And while I'm at it, this cartoonist, named Laerte, started identifying herself as female at the age of 60. She's a popular figure here for her comic strips:




Oh meowies! I see... Thankies for helping, dear Guifrog! Guess Terry got rid of a few fuzzballz thanks to dear too! Purrrr...<3


----------



## Wabbajax (Oct 4, 2019)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> View attachment 72485
> This is Terry itself, I have mental issues basically about terrified to be isolated. I'm feeling bad these days and need some help... Just rub Terry's head gently might do... I suppose...


*Nuzzles you*
I wish I was brave enough to wear a collar.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm sort of conservative but I tell people IRL I am completely liberal so I don't risk offending anyone or putting myself in social danger. I did this throughout college so I could make much more friends and not risk having professors be hard on me. I just agreed with whatever the professors or my friends said instead of speaking my own mind so I wouldn't damage the relationship or make them angry at me.

It scared me to be honest and made me feel like a coward every time I lied.

It's against my morals to lie but I really don't want to risk being that student in class who has no friends and sits by himself like I did growing up in my early childhood.


----------



## LeFay (Oct 4, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm sort of conservative but I tell people IRL I am completely liberal so I don't risk offending anyone or putting myself in social danger. I did this throughout college so I could make much more friends and not risk having professors be hard on me. I just agreed with whatever the professors or my friends said instead of speaking my own mind so I wouldn't damage the relationship or make them angry at me.
> 
> It scared me to be honest and made me feel like a coward every time I lied.
> 
> It's against my morals to lie but I really don't want to risk being that student in class who has no friends and sits by himself like I did growing up in my early childhood.



Listen my dude. Coming from someone who's been a loner most of his life I can tell you that having a few close friends is worth a lot more than having a lot of aquantences.

You should always be who you are and as long as you do that you will attract the best people.

I get why you did that, social pressures and all but you aren't a coward. Being a coward and being tactful are 2 different things.

I'm sorry you had to go through that dude. Your value is not determined by political affiliation, it's by who you are as a person.


----------



## WeaselWarrior (Oct 4, 2019)

I like pineapple on pizza.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm back. Hopefully everyone is ok and not sad...


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 4, 2019)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> I'm back. Hopefully everyone is ok and not sad...


Hol' up, that's not a secret.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 4, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Hol' up, that's not a secret.


What?


----------



## Tenné (Oct 4, 2019)

WeaselWarrior said:


> I like pineapple on pizza.


If anyone thinks they're oppressed, try liking pineapple on pizza. Then you'll feel what _true_ oppression feels like.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 4, 2019)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> What?


Don't judge the commenter, judge the title of this thread.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 4, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Don't judge the commenter, judge the title of this thread.
> View attachment 72502


Shoot, I'm a idiot and went to the wrong thread.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 4, 2019)

I've got a secret, I'm stupid. Oh wait that's clearly not a secret.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 4, 2019)

(Ah, for a second I thought the LPWers were finally coming up to take over the Surface Forums...)


Niedlich the Wolf said:


> I've got a secret, I'm stupid. Oh wait that's clearly not a secret.


we all are uwu


----------



## angel~the~kitty~kat (Oct 4, 2019)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> View attachment 72485
> This is Terry itself, I have mental issues basically about terrified to be isolated. I'm feeling bad these days and need some help... Just rub Terry's head gently might do... I suppose...


*pets*
uwu 
Is gonna be oki I promise :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 4, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> I’m suicidal



If anybody else also feels this way, can I encourage you all to tell somebody? There's help available, but a lot of men never find out about it because they keep things to themselves.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 4, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm sort of conservative but I tell people IRL I am completely liberal so I don't risk offending anyone or putting myself in social danger. I did this throughout college so I could make much more friends and not risk having professors be hard on me. I just agreed with whatever the professors or my friends said instead of speaking my own mind so I wouldn't damage the relationship or make them angry at me.
> 
> It scared me to be honest and made me feel like a coward every time I lied.
> 
> It's against my morals to lie but I really don't want to risk being that student in class who has no friends and sits by himself like I did growing up in my early childhood.



Fren, I can actually relate to you with this one. I lost a friend over a political book I had nothing to do with, so your fear is more than justified. I feel for you, you’re not the only one.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 4, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> I’m suicidal



Do you have a plan for killing yourself?

Want someone to talk to?


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 4, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> *Nuzzles you*
> I wish I was brave enough to wear a collar.



*nuzzles back*

Thankies, dear Wabbajax! Purrrrr...<3

It being said, for Terry's case, it was like: _"Nah I'm done with this world."_
And a few weeks later, Terry came back with 8 livez left. And now it's like: _"Proven my guts are beyond overworld, nothing can stop Terry!" _and also_ "I dont frickin care about what others say, *they dont make my life better anyways!*"_

So here I am! Meow! :3





angel~the~kitty~kat said:


> *pets*
> uwu
> Is gonna be oki I promise :3




*drops ears sideways*

Purrrrrr..... =w=

Thankies dear Anjel, now Terry is happier! Meow! :3


----------



## angel~the~kitty~kat (Oct 4, 2019)

*drops ears sideways*

Purrrrrr..... =w=

Thankies dear Anjel said:


> x3


----------



## Joni (Oct 4, 2019)

I think only the standard things: Gay/ Furry....Uuuhm, and I'm sure there are a lot of small (unimportant) things I don't remember rn.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 4, 2019)

Joni said:


> I think only the standard things: Gay/ Furry....Uuuhm, and I'm sure there are a lot of small (unimportant) things I don't remember rn.


Science.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Oct 4, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm sort of conservative but I tell people IRL I am completely liberal so I don't risk offending anyone or putting myself in social danger. I did this throughout college so I could make much more friends and not risk having professors be hard on me. I just agreed with whatever the professors or my friends said instead of speaking my own mind so I wouldn't damage the relationship or make them angry at me.
> 
> It scared me to be honest and made me feel like a coward every time I lied.
> 
> It's against my morals to lie but I really don't want to risk being that student in class who has no friends and sits by himself like I did growing up in my early childhood.



I want to personally say that I am so sorry that you had to go through that.

One thing you have to understand is that - from a realist point of view (imo), people Suck. You should Never feel the need to be liked by anyone unless it's Close family members or Very close friends.
If someone Cannot accept you for who you Truly are - then they are Not your friend, acquaintance, or someone who respects you.
It's Not fair for someone to not accept you for who you are because that person has their Own values and such and would most likely want to be accepted as well.

Tbh - I personally hate labels for Myself, but despite calling myself "anti-politcal", I also consider myself to be rather conservative overall. I'm technically "independent", yet once again - I hate labels - But one thing I hate more is this hypocritical virtue Several people just so happen to have - wanting to preach and teach about a peaceful, loving world, but harbor so much dislike towards someone else with a different viewpoint on life and different values. I'm sorry you had to feel that way, and go through that.

Every single person should be treated with respect and accepted for who they are, as everyone's upbringing and experiences are different.

Hope things get better for you, my friend. :3


----------



## Punji (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm more than a little uncomfortable in the dark when indoors.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 4, 2019)

Odyssey Fox said:


> I hug my pillow when I sleep


Plushies are way better...


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 4, 2019)

Sometimes I zone out and fantasize about my current favorite game/anime boi instead of paying attention to lecture.

I have other secrets, but they're wildly NSFW and would be inappropriate to discuss anywhere.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 4, 2019)

I still sleep with a small blanket I got when I was an infant and I'm a "master" of this guy who I met on FA.



Stray Cat Terry said:


> View attachment 72485
> This is Terry itself, I have mental issues basically about terrified to be isolated. I'm feeling bad these days and need some help... Just rub Terry's head gently might do... I suppose...



Are you dealing with dysphoria?



AceQuorthon said:


> I’m suicidal



You may not be suicidal if you say that you are suicidal.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 4, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> You aren't suicidal if you say that you are suicidal.



You will have to explain the logic behind this reasoning because that is about the most dumbest thing I have read on this forum all week.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 4, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> You will have to explain the logic behind this reasoning because that is about the most dumbest thing I have read on this forum all week.


And you should think with your head before opening your fat mouth. 

If people have an intent on taking their own life and actually go forward with the plan, then why in the God's name do they need the world to know about it? Are they asking to be stopped? Or are they just using that as an excuse to get attention? Which with all do respect, that example doesn't seem genuine, to me at least. People use "suicide" as a way for others to pity them and it's far too common. That is where the logic comes in, unless that person actually shows me their entire medical records, then people will be convinced.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 4, 2019)

Everyone play nice, now.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 4, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Everyone play nice, now.


I didn't start the fire, but I am here to watch it burn. 

I still think his reasoning is completely idiotic though. Why should someone have to provide medical records to prove that they're suicidal? That's not the sort of thing most would lie about.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 4, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I didn't start the fire, but I am here to watch it burn.
> 
> I still think his reasoning is completely idiotic though. Why should someone have to provide medical records to prove that they're suicidal? That's not the sort of thing most would lie about.




Well you can stick to your opinion and I can stick to mine.

But what I would have appreciated is if you perhaps could insert a more constructive and polite opinion rather than being some fucking crackhead whose parents never taught any manners to you, also they should've taught you how not to be a hypocrite either.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 4, 2019)

Alright, everyone just calm down and stay on topic, please. This is a place to get some weight off of your shoulders, not to bash others.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 4, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> Well you can stick to your opinion and I can stick to mine.
> 
> But what I would have appreciated is if you perhaps could insert a more constructive and polite opinion rather than being some fucking crackhead whose parents never taught any manners to you, also they should've taught you how not to be a hypocrite either.



Alright, let's go back to your first response. You claim that someone isn't suicidal if they say they are suicidal.

Let me ask you this: have you met that person?
Do you know if anyone else in their family suffers from mental health issues?

No?

So why are you down-playing the fact that he might actually have a legitimate mental health condition, a life threatening one at that by saying oh, before I believe you, I need proof you aren't lying.

It's that sort of thinking which actually drives people to commit suicide, man.


@GarthTheWereWolf you should chime in on this, you're a registered nurse.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 4, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Alright, let's go back to your first response. You claim that someone isn't suicidal if they say they are suicidal.
> 
> Let me ask you this: have you met that person?
> Do you know if anyone else in their family suffers from mental health issues?
> ...


I should be asking you those questions as well. You also don't know this person nor their family so you can't be positive that what they are saying is true. We  are one the internet, ANYBODY can easily say things that might not be true. It's always a 50/50. And as for somebody who also has suicidal tendencies (not being a hypocrite just trying to prove a point) it doesn't make sense why and what is the point of telling the whole world your ideations? I believe it is a thing that must be kept between yourself and nobody else. Unless you want people to worried for you and make their lives miserable too. What good will that do to you? 

Suicide itself isn't a condition, it is an act caused by an actual condition in the brain which is also called mental illness. That's where suicide comes from afterall. It's the illness itself that should be discussed, not suicide. If you treat the illness, then there won't be any suicides. It's NEVER the other way around.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 4, 2019)

THAT’S ENOUGH! Both of you, take this somewhere else and settle this like adults! I understand that you’re discussing a serious topic but constantly coming back to this is just annoying! Either settle it in a conversation or reach an agreement soon!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 4, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> I believe it is a thing that must be kept between yourself and nobody else. Unless you want people to worried for you and make their lives miserable too.



Not wanting people to talk about it? For what reason? People who are really worried about you don't find it as an inconvnience that you express yourself, because they care and support and we shouldn't be encouraging the idea that people shouldn't turn to help because "it might drag someone down". Fuck, what you're doing is pushing people's heads back under the water. Unproductive and harmful.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 4, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> Not wanting people to talk about it? For what reason? People who are really worried about you don't find it as an inconvnience that you express yourself, because they care and support and we shouldn't be encouraging the idea that people shouldn't turn to help because "it might drag someone down". Fuck, what you're doing is pushing people's heads back under the water. Unproductive and harmful.


It's not that I'm against people talking about it, it's about the usefulness of it. My point is that it's better to talk about something that is directly causing suicidal ideations, depression, autism, schizophrenia, etc. Because that is the source of the problem. Why go straight to suicide? Why not talk about the problem that is causing it?


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 5, 2019)

I think a separate thread should be made for that kinda discussion. That said, if I may-






Another thing I can't recall ever saying to others is that I love using the broom, talking to it and sometimes dancing with it!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 5, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> It's not that I'm against people talking about it, it's about the usefulness of it. My point is that it's better to talk about something that is directly causing suicidal ideations, depression, autism, schizophrenia, etc. Because that is the source of the problem. Why go straight to suicide? Why not talk about the problem that is causing it?


That sounds like a question better posed to someone expressing suicidal thoughts, perhaps reframed in a way that investigates what the problem might b- oh wait, that would be *actually asking them and taking them seriously.*


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 5, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm sort of conservative but I tell people IRL I am completely liberal so I don't risk offending anyone or putting myself in social danger. I did this throughout college so I could make much more friends and not risk having professors be hard on me. I just agreed with whatever the professors or my friends said instead of speaking my own mind so I wouldn't damage the relationship or make them angry at me.
> 
> It scared me to be honest and made me feel like a coward every time I lied.
> 
> It's against my morals to lie but I really don't want to risk being that student in class who has no friends and sits by himself like I did growing up in my early childhood.



I'm in a similar predicament here in Mississippi.  (Rural Mississippi to be exact where everyone knows everyone, and there's no such thing as people minding their own business) I don't like discussing my views cause my views are not conservative.  I hate that it's 2019 and people can't express their opinions.


___________


On the topic of professors/teachers.  Another secret of mine is that I had a teacher in 10th grade who didn't like me for whatever reason.

She treated me like I was dumb.  Every time I got an answer right when she called on me, she'd accuse me of cheating, or asked me how much help I had to get to actually get the answer right.  She ALWAYS did this to me and no one else.  I wasn't the only one to notice how she treated me.   It was constant.  I probably should have tried to get removed from the class, but it was the only class I had my best friend in, in awhile so I didn't want to leave. 

I won't forget at the end of the year when she was calling everyone up to see their end of the year grade.  When she called me up, I passed with a 92, one point away from an A.  She looked at me funny and said, "I don't believe this, the only way you could receive a grade like this is by cheating!"   I had some choice words I wanted to say, but I didn't cause I'm just too non confrontational and it was about to be the end of the school year anyway.

But man I'd like to know what I did to her lol.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 5, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> I should be asking you those questions as well. You also don't know this person nor their family so you can't be positive that what they are saying is true. We  are one the internet, ANYBODY can easily say things that might not be true. It's always a 50/50. And as for somebody who also has suicidal tendencies (not being a hypocrite just trying to prove a point) it doesn't make sense why and what is the point of telling the whole world your ideations? I believe it is a thing that must be kept between yourself and nobody else. Unless you want people to worried for you and make their lives miserable too. What good will that do to you?
> 
> Suicide itself isn't a condition, it is an act caused by an actual condition in the brain which is also called mental illness. That's where suicide comes from afterall. It's the illness itself that should be discussed, not suicide. If you treat the illness, then there won't be any suicides. It's NEVER the other way around.



So uh, I'm a nurse IRL. Work in a mental health facility. Do psych-nursing. Gonna try to provide a little bit of a teaching moment here.

People that are suicidal tell others they are suicidal because they want help and they don't want to die. People reach out online because they may not feel comfortable talking to the people close to them or they don't want to stress/burden the people around them so they talk to strangers. Sure, they "could" be doing it for attention, but really do you want to be responsible, even indirectly, for the 50% (using your 50/50 numbers) that are real and are pushed over the edge because you couldn't be bothered to take their complaint seriously and give them the time of day? Suicide may be a symptom of a disease or a circumstance but that doesn't mean we shouldn't treat it first. It's life threatening so it should always be taken seriously and be our first priority. Fixing the underlying problem comes after.

And saying that they should "keep it to themselves and nobody else" is an incorrect way to go about it. Keeping it to themselves is likely what pushed them to this point in the first place. When a person internalizes their problems they tend to ruminate on them. This constant dwelling on negative feelings just creates a positive feedback loop where their problem just grows bigger and seemingly more insurmountable in their mind. Its better to air it out and talk about them with others. Simply the act of voicing stress out loud can help alleviate it and having someone willing to listen and help them work through their problems can be comforting and healing. There is a lot of shame and stigma associated with suicide. It takes a lot of courage to ask for help when you feel like hurting yourself.

We shouldn't be stigmatizing others for saying, "Hey, I'm struggling. Can you help?" We should be taking the time to reach out and help instead. It doesn't cost a thing to lend an ear or check in on someone to let them know you care about their well-being and value them as a human being.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 5, 2019)

^^^Thank you.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 5, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> People that are suicidal tell others they are suicidal because they want help and they don't want to die. People reach out online because they may not feel comfortable talking to the people close to them or they don't want to stress/burden the people around them so they talk to strangers. Sure, they "could" be doing it for attention, but really do you want to be responsible, even indirectly, for the 50% (using your 50/50 numbers) that are real and are pushed over the edge because you couldn't be bothered to take their complaint seriously and give them the time of day? Suicide may be a symptom of a disease or a circumstance but that doesn't mean we shouldn't treat it first. It's life threatening so it should always be taken seriously and be our first priority. Fixing the underlying problem comes after.
> 
> And saying that they should "keep it to themselves and nobody else" is an incorrect way to go about it. Keeping it to themselves is likely what pushed them to this point in the first place. When a person internalizes their problems they tend to ruminate on them. This constant dwelling on negative feelings just creates a positive feedback loop where their problem just grows bigger and seemingly more insurmountable in their mind. Its better to air it out and talk about them with others. Simply the act of voicing stress out loud can help alleviate it and having someone willing to listen and help them work through their problems can be comforting and healing. There is a lot of shame and stigma associated with suicide. It takes a lot of courage to ask for help when you feel like hurting yourself.
> 
> We shouldn't be stigmatizing others for saying, "Hey, I'm struggling. Can you help?" We should be taking the time to reach out and help instead. It doesn't cost a thing to lend an ear or check in on someone to let them know you care about their well-being and value them as a human being.



As someone who's been there, and done that, quite literally, and spend some time around people that are suicidal as a result (Can't remember everything tho.) I can subscribe to this.

The difference being that those who are quiet and internalize it are more likely to go through with it (I was of the quiet type) because there's no-one out there to stop them. Those that actually talk about this are feeling as miserable as those that don't, but are more likely to be stopped and recieve help because they tell the outside world about their predicament, which will in turn mobilise help.

I find it appaling that some people in this thread talk about suicide like it's a joke, or something people do for attention. It's not. It's a very serious matter and should always be taken seriously no matter what the reason, simply because the impact of not taking it seriously is too great and terrible. 

I did not tell anyone back then. I wish I had. It would have prevented so much I still have issues over.


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 5, 2019)

Another secreta of mine

I am kinda mute since people never bother to listen to me or cut me off or straight up ignore me and also don't understand me cause I speak a lil fast. (and cause I am shy and introverted)
Kinda gave up on speaking, people be asking why I am so quiet.

And I rarely leave my flat beside important thing cause I get stressed out by aniexty.


----------



## Joni (Oct 5, 2019)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Science.


No u


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 5, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> So uh, I'm a nurse IRL. Work in a mental health facility. Do psych-nursing. Gonna try to provide a little bit of a teaching moment here.
> 
> People that are suicidal tell others they are suicidal because they want help and they don't want to die. People reach out online because they may not feel comfortable talking to the people close to them or they don't want to stress/burden the people around them so they talk to strangers. Sure, they "could" be doing it for attention, but really do you want to be responsible, even indirectly, for the 50% (using your 50/50 numbers) that are real and are pushed over the edge because you couldn't be bothered to take their complaint seriously and give them the time of day? Suicide may be a symptom of a disease or a circumstance but that doesn't mean we shouldn't treat it first. It's life threatening so it should always be taken seriously and be our first priority. Fixing the underlying problem comes after.
> 
> ...




Ok that’s cool and all, but again you don’t have proof that what they are saying is true. 

Also I’m one to keep my mouth shut unless it’s completely necessary so that’s why I still stick to my word, it just makes more sense to me and I don’t see why people need to bitch about it. It’s the equivalent of liberals versus conservatives. So if you don’t like what I say then you should take it with a pinch of salt and not whine about it constantly. (Not referring to you specifically.)


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 5, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> Ok that’s cool and all, but again you don’t have proof that what they are saying is true.
> 
> Also I’m one to keep my mouth shut unless it’s completely necessary so that’s why I still stick to my word, it just makes more sense to me and I don’t see why people need to bitch about it. It’s the equivalent of liberals versus conservatives. So if you don’t like what I say then you should take it with a pinch of salt and not whine about it constantly. (Not referring to you specifically.)


I really hope your life will be free from any mental health issues so you don’t have to live through the absolute pain and dread that is severe depression.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 5, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> I really hope your life will be free from any mental health issues so you don’t have to live through the absolute pain and dread that is severe depression.


Thank you. Same goes for you my friend and I apologize if I’ve mistaken your initial quote into fiction.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 5, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> Thank you. Same goes for you my friend and I apologize if I’ve mistaken your initial quote into fiction.


I forgive you


----------



## Pomorek (Oct 7, 2019)

Secrets?... Well, I first got in touch with my wife over the shared interest in furry art. Not exactly the story you can tell to your mom if she asks how did you meet for the first time! (Nor will it do with relatives, coworkers etc...) So we had to manufacture our little plausible fiction for this kind of purposes.


----------



## pierathefurrytrash (Oct 7, 2019)

I’m blamed for things I don’t do..


----------



## Some Moron (Oct 7, 2019)

I often say I only have two brain cells, but I really have five. :v


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 8, 2019)

I wrote a fanfiction shipping two of my own OCs: one from a school project, and the other from a smutty story I wrote on FA. I can never post it anywhere, and I can never tell anyone about it, especially since I'm making a sequel to that school project using that character. But I love it, I love the ship, and I like going back and reading it when I'm bored or upset.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 8, 2019)

I hate Discord because I had a run-in with a pedophile on there when I was younger.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 8, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I hate Discord because I had a run-in with a pedophile on there when I was younger.



If you still know their username you can report discord users.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 9, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I hate Discord because I had a run-in with a pedophile on there when I was younger.


:c
I’m so sorry that happened to you


----------



## FathomFloof (Oct 9, 2019)

i like blood fpr some reason


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 9, 2019)

I'll choose a fun secret.
Hmn...
I like to do those silly little Fortnite dances, despite never having touched the game.
It embarrasses my husband and that pleases me, greatly.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 9, 2019)

I dance like a crazy person and have a singing voice like William Shatner.  that is, I can't sing, I just seem to talk


----------



## Tenné (Oct 9, 2019)

puddinsticks said:


> I'll choose a fun secret.
> Hmn...
> I like to do those silly little Fortnite dances, despite never having touched the game.
> It embarrasses my husband and that pleases me, greatly.


If you’re not actively and constantly trying to embarrass your significant other and/or children, then what even is the point?


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 9, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I dance like a crazy person and have a singing voice like William Shatner.  that is, I can't sing, I just seem to talk



Ahh, reminds me of the Animaniacs skit, the 'whole Star Trek gag thing'!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 9, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I hate Discord because I had a run-in with a pedophile on there when I was younger.


I am so sorry that happened to you.  I fear for my kids when they go online for that reason.

Sorry, hits home.  Things like that make me hate the internet and blind anonymity.

Oh, Shatner singing?


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 9, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I am so sorry that happened to you.  I fear for my kids when they go online for that reason.
> 
> Sorry, hits home.  Things like that make me hate the internet and blind anonymity.
> 
> Oh, Shatner singing?


That’s so goddamn awful lol


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 9, 2019)

_I _am Spartacus.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 9, 2019)

I always cry during the sad scene in The Fox and the Hound when the old lady has to leave Tod in the woods for his own good. It gets me every time.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Oct 9, 2019)

I tell people I want to be an artist,

I don't tell them that I want to be a furry artist, though I want to do commitions


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 9, 2019)

I suppose I hide the fact I'm in the furry fandom and the fact I'm gay from some people because I fear how they will react.
I don't think the negative side of the fandom is the reason for that, though. I think the people who have never heard of furries assume we're just big kids who dress up in animal costumes (though, it's no weirder than the people outside Disney stores in costume...so no idea why some would consider fursuiting a silly or weird thing).

Hiding the fact I'm gay has to do with my dad (who's...really not a nice man...and that's pretty much all I have to say). He'd disown me if he ever found out.
Thankfully, the people that do know in my family are OK with it.

I'm also on the left, politically...though, I don't let that control who I talk to. So long as you're not sexist, homophobic, racist or a peadophile (how us Brits spell it), I couldn't really care less. I'm on the left mostly for the betterment of mankind as a whole. Treat everyone with the same respect and all that.
I don't do it to piss off the right.

As far as any other secrets...not a clue. Those are the only three I would consider to be secrets I keep from others.
Though, my good friends know all of those things. I guess this is a safe place where I can share them to strangers.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 9, 2019)

Does being a furry count as a secret?


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 9, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Does being a furry count as a secret?


To people outside of the fandom, yeah. Here?
Hmm...nope


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 10, 2019)

I still play with Legos. I have a tub of them in my room that I like to build random things with when I get bored.

Legos are awesome. That's a proven fact.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I still play with Legos. I have a tub of them in my room that I like to build random things with when I get bored.
> 
> Legos are awesome. That's a proven fact.


I still have all my Legos. Whilst I don't build much anymore, I still take a look at my (small) collection of minifigures and stuff.

Never too old for Lego (unless you're 99)


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 10, 2019)

Yep. Never too old for Lego


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I still play with Legos. I have a tub of them in my room that I like to build random things with when I get bored.
> 
> Legos are awesome. That's a proven fact.


Like said above, Lego is absolutely awesome and you can never be too old for it! I’d love to play with more Lego if I only had the space for it.


----------



## Joni (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm hungry


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 10, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> I still have all my Legos. Whilst I don't build much anymore, I still take a look at my (small) collection of minifigures and stuff.
> 
> Never too old for Lego (unless you're 99)





Thrashy said:


> Yep. Never too old for Lego





AceQuorthon said:


> Like said above, Lego is absolutely awesome and you can never be too old for it! I’d love to play with more Lego if I only had the space for it.


Thanks friends :3


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Thanks friends :3


*hugs you*
Don’t mention it <3


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Oct 10, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> _I _am Spartacus.


Well I am Alpharius!!!!! (Not really...... *Cue people accusing me of being a Alpha Legion Heretic*)


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 17, 2019)

Spoiler: Maybe NSFW



I made “friends” with a person online once when I was a teen who I now believe may have been a predator 

He was always very complimentary towards me, but after awhile of being friends with him he’d start asking me for inappropriate pics of myself.  I was naive then, and had no sense of danger.  Yes I admit I did send one pic.  It was very generic and you couldn’t tell it was me anyway.  But it was really dumb for me to do that.

After awhile though he began to creep me out so I just stopped talking to him, and had to block him cause he got really angry with me for leaving.

I’m thankful I never gave him much personal information about me, though.


----------



## Godzilla (Oct 18, 2019)

hmm. 
I tell people I'm bi but I'm only attracted to women sexually but not emotionally, so I don't really know what that makes me. 
Then again I had an abusive relationship with a woman so maybe I am just jaded mentally. 

I really wish I could be a man as well and sometimes I get terrible dysmorphia but other times I'm extremely comfortable being feminine.  
I feel like having a penis would be so awesome.


----------



## Baalf (Oct 18, 2019)

I have a thing for fatfurs/paws. it's not so much a Secret online, but it's not something I've told anyone in real life, nor do I plan to. Then again, all my parents would have to do is go into my room and see my stash of drawings.

I don't know why, but I feel like I'm into them for different reasons than other people. With fatfurs, I always imagine that they are these huge damage sponges that can absorb any type of punch or kick, and even resist swords and other things. With paws, I imagine characters with big feet are masters of martial arts, as if their feet are the most powerful force in the world: stronger than magic. It's hilarious watching their feet get smashed by a hammer, but sometimes their feet are so strong they absorb hammers. In addition, it feels like a lot of characters I make along those lines always have to perform a rap about how big their feet or belly are, just to Hype themselves up. I don't know why, I know it's weird, but is it hurting anyone?


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 18, 2019)

Here’s a new one for y’all! I got a boyfriend! c:


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 18, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Here’s a new one for y’all! I got a boyfriend! c:



Congratulations!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 18, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you hun! <3


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 18, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Here’s a new one for y’all! I got a boyfriend! c:


Congratulations, Ace! He's a very lucky man :3


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 19, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Congratulations, Ace! He's a very lucky man :3


Thank you KD! <3


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 19, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Here’s a new one for y’all! I got a boyfriend! c:



Im incredibly happy for you ^v^ May you both have many years of unbridled joy ^v^

As for secrets... Let me see, I find Yoshi from the mario games turns me right on, I only learnt how to shave about a week ago, I once tried to carve a joytoy out of a rolling pin and nearly chopped my thumb off in the process XD, dancing scares me, I think guys look better in skirts, cute things are pretty much a fetish to me now, I often eat cheese from the bag (yet still cant put on weight -.-), I used to practice kissing on stuffed animals and I have a stash of porn that I have been drawing since I was 16 hidden in my room somewhere that no one has ever seen ^v^! 

If I think of anything else, Ill write it in! Trying to not have secrets anymore, but Im not telling people IRL until Im more comfortable in my own skin ^v^


----------



## Katzarekatz (Oct 20, 2019)

Let's see here, stuff I haven't told anyone in real life...

-I thought I was asexual for a while, but it turns out I just matured late, like really late. I was 14-15 when I started to feel attraction for the first time, and I haven't heard anybody else having the same experience. I don't know if people would believe me.
-When I was 15 I got traumatized by a Chills video. It was the only time I've ever slept with the lights on.
-When I was 11 I was waiting for my ride home and was approached by someone who looked like the age I am now and he asked if I wanted drugs, I obviously said no and he walked away. I have no idea what happened there.
-I want to dress in some clothes that are feminine like crop tops and short shorts, but I feel like society just isn't ready for it. It seems that men are perceived as being either completely masculine or a twink, which sucks.
-And the cliche... lewd drawings of my fursona. My family knows he exists, just not what I've done with him.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 20, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Here’s a new one for y’all! I got a boyfriend! c:


That’s great! Hopefully everything works out well. Best of luck!


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 20, 2019)

Sometimes, I cry and forget why. Minutes later I'll just be wiping my tears and forget what sparked an emotion.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 20, 2019)

Some nights I stay up splashing in the bath tub,
some nights I curl up and snore.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 20, 2019)

I have a 17 year old grudge towards everybody who's ever disturbed me and wouldn't mind killing them
Of course that my forgiving and philosophic morale is far bigger than the sun and bright enough to stop me


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 21, 2019)

I’m afraid of commitment.


----------



## rekcerW (Oct 21, 2019)

I was actually heartbroken when the RAID 0 array on my test server shat the bed. I didn't ever have anything critical on it, but it handled everything so good for so long, and when it called it quits, it really bummed me out. It is the most Frankenstein kind of thing ever with bent pins on a CPU socket that's fucking the day for dual-channel action (mobo was super cheap), yet just somehow doing its thing with terrible PSU's... It was at the point where it was like like, omfg it's not goona boot, BUT IT DID... LIKE EVERY TIME. I now know why people name servers. Uncle Mottled will never die!!!

Also, it's twin, 'Lamar', or 'Lamar Valley' is still kicking ass if anybody gets the reference. They came online at the same time, but I have made sure it's not going to go down. It's the definite pre-production/backup. It also isn't half the machine Mottled is when it's up. Gawd I'm lame.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 21, 2019)

I have another secret that I’d like to share.

Ever since losing a friend a little while ago, and how stupid that was, I’ve been afraid to tell people that I’m a Christian.

 I shouldn’t, I know that, but why should I risk losing more friends over something as bullshit as my religion? It shouldn’t fucking matter that much, you can’t tell me what I can and can’t believe, and paint me as a bad person when you don’t even know how I worship! 

It’s like Christian reformation never happened for these people, and they’re always stuck in the goddamn past-

Sorry for the swearing... it’s not something I usually do, and for the slight rant. Long story short, I’m scared of being in my own skin because of my religion, which I’ve been practicing peacefully.

It definitely shouldn’t cause me to lose irl friends. Story time over.


----------



## Arnak (Oct 21, 2019)

I mix science and religion to explain everything. But haven't told anyone my Views because I don't like drama.

Example

Priest: there were no cavemen, god just put us here

Scientist: that's BS because there's fossils and proof.

Me: god saw potential in our primitive prototypes and decided to let us live to serve him.

I don't tell anyone because their narrow minds don't comprehend what I say... I'm I'm Catholic btw


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 21, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> I have another secret that I’d like to share.
> 
> Ever since losing a friend a little while ago, and how stupid that was, I’ve been afraid to tell people that I’m a Christian.
> 
> ...


I can't relate since I'm not religious, myself (kind of a secret, almost?).
But even though I don't believe, I don't dislike anyone for being religious. The point of Christianity (in my mind, anyway) is to love everyone the same way and help people who need it. Since you do that, fren, you're a good person, regardless of your religion :3

Anyone who can't see that you're awesome isn't worth giving the time of day to. If I'd carried on paying attention to what haters said about me and ignored what the wholesome people said...I'd be dead and buried by now. I've contemplated suicide a number of times before.

The haters ain't worth giving your attention to.

Friends who stick by you are the best ones, fren!


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 21, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> I can't relate since I'm not religious, myself (kind of a secret, almost?).
> But even though I don't believe, I don't dislike anyone for being religious. The point of Christianity (in my mind, anyway) is to love everyone the same way and help people who need it. Since you do that, fren, you're a good person, regardless of your religion :3
> 
> Anyone who can't see that you're awesome isn't worth giving the time of day to. If I'd carried on paying attention to what haters said about me and ignored what the wholesome people said...I'd be dead and buried by now. I've contemplated suicide a number of times before.
> ...



Heh, isn’t that the truth! My former irl friend  didn’t really think about that, did she? I stood by her when her parents divorced, let her into my home and fed her, even helped her and supported her when she decided to transition- and yet, it was her who started the hostility. She’s the one who wanted to burn my dad’s book- my family’s property, because apparently, I’m suddenly worthless to her because of my religion.

It’s not worth it. It wasn’t then, it certainly isn’t now. Thank you, fren.

P.S... I also tried to commit suicide on a couple of occasions. I’m better now, but yeah.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 22, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Heh, isn’t that the truth! My former irl friend  didn’t really think about that, did she? I stood by her when her parents divorced, let her into my home and fed her, even helped her and supported her when she decided to transition- and yet, it was her who started the hostility. She’s the one who wanted to burn my dad’s book- my family’s property, because apparently, I’m suddenly worthless to her because of my religion.
> 
> It’s not worth it. It wasn’t then, it certainly isn’t now. Thank you, fren.
> 
> P.S... I also tried to commit suicide on a couple of occasions. I’m better now, but yeah.


It's hard to tell who won't end up standing by you in future. This is perhaps the reason why I'm so open with people, these days. I guess I want to know if some aspect of myself makes them dislike me...so then they won't end up wasting my time.

I spent a long time helping people out, though none of them pre-fandom are still here with me.
I help a few furs out in the fandom, yourself included, listening to them when they need it and offering my support.
So far, they're all still here and for that, I'm thankful. They've also helped me out, too.

I hope you don't get more people like your old friend in your life.

I'm sorry to hear about that, fren, but I'm incredibly thankful you're here. Without you, I wouldn't have stayed in the fandom...
And therefore wouldn't have made friends with you or anyone else.
You've helped me and so many others, I'm sure...and can only help more in the future :3


----------



## Thehoneybutter (Oct 22, 2019)

ERP was a vent for me, I haven't had sex in a long time, so I often do it when the mood strikes with no limits and imagination as my conduit it felt as close to the real thing as i can remember, I can get just as much of a sexual drive by words as touch , at one point I remember thinking sex IRL had become a boring reality,

Either way i don't do it as much anymore since drawing took its place in a way,


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 22, 2019)

Thehoneybutter said:


> ERP was a vent for me, I haven't had sex in a long time, so I often do it when the mood strikes with no limits and imagination as my conduit it felt as close to the real thing as i can remember, I can get just as much of a sexual drive by words as touch , at one point I remember thinking sex IRL had become a boring reality,
> 
> Either way i don't do it as much anymore since drawing took its place in a way,


I can relate to that, in a way. I haven't had sex for a long time, either...and honestly, I wish I never had to begin with.
My first experience of that wasn't between lovers. It was between a male friend. (another secret, there)
Consider it experimentation, as at the time, I was slowly starting to figure out I was gay.

However, drawings are the only way I can, in a way, interact with my boyfriend. We live so far apart, so physical contact is pretty much impossible for right now.
At times, I just want to hug him, since we both have our moments of feeling down.

I suppose it's a coping strategy, but one which we both hope won't have to be used for very much longer.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 22, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> I can relate to that, in a way. I haven't had sex for a long time, either...and honestly, I wish I never had to begin with.
> My first experience of that wasn't between lovers. It was between a male friend. (another secret, there)
> Consider it experimentation, as at the time, I was slowly starting to figure out I was gay.
> 
> ...


Hope it works out for you both!


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 22, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Hope it works out for you both!


Thank you, dear! That's very sweet of you!

I sure hope that the 4,356 miles between me and him will decrease to nil, soon.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 22, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> It's hard to tell who won't end up standing by you in future. This is perhaps the reason why I'm so open with people, these days. I guess I want to know if some aspect of myself makes them dislike me...so then they won't end up wasting my time.
> 
> I spent a long time helping people out, though none of them pre-fandom are still here with me.
> I help a few furs out in the fandom, yourself included, listening to them when they need it and offering my support.
> ...



Thank you, fren... wow, you actually managed to make me cry.

I hope you know that I’m glad you’re here, too. It took me a lot of courage to speak up in this fandom. If you weren’t here, giving me that push to say hi to people... I don’t know where I’d be, if you weren’t so warm and welcoming.

You work so hard to be so kind. If you ever feel the need to be honest and vent a little more, you have my back, fren. Thank you, a thousand times over! *hugs good fluffer fren*


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 22, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Thank you, fren... wow, you actually managed to make me cry.
> 
> I hope you know that I’m glad you’re here, too. It took me a lot of courage to speak up in this fandom. If you weren’t here, giving me that push to say hi to people... I don’t know where I’d be, if you weren’t so warm and welcoming.
> 
> You work so hard to be so kind. If you ever feel the need to be honest and vent a little more, you have my back, fren. Thank you, a thousand times over! *hugs good fluffer fren*


*dries your tears*
I shall keep on being kind and I'll also keep the offer to vent in mind. (it rhymes? I'm a poet...and I don't think I know it)
There's a few things that do frustrate me and have gotten down so deep into my soul that they bother me often. Still, I put those aside to be a good person.

Without our hardships (even though they aren't good things), neither of us would be the same as we are, today. Glad that you are who you are and I'm still myself.

Thanks for the thanks! And thank you a thousand times over right on back!

*hugs back for a good scalie fren*


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 22, 2019)

Dating someone who I was best friends with for awhile before was the worst decision I’ve ever made in my life.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 22, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> Dating someone who I was best friends with for awhile before was the worst decision I’ve ever made in my life.



I almost dated my best friend, and look who I talked about in my last few posts. I wholeheartedly believe you, fren.


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 22, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> I almost dated my best friend, and look who I talked about in my last few posts. I wholeheartedly believe you, fren.



Man all it did was make me lose a best friend.  There was no chance of being friends again after the break up. 

I’ll always regret that.  The years we were best friends were the best times of my life in my adult years.   

Now if I’m gonna date, it’ll be with someone that I hit off immediately with.  I know the break ups will still suck if it happened, but I wouldn’t have the regrets of ruining an amazing friendship I had before dating them.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 22, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> Man all it did was make me lose a best friend.  There was no chance of being friends again after the break up.
> 
> I’ll always regret that.  The years we were best friends were the best times of my life in my adult years.
> 
> Now if I’m gonna date, it’ll be with someone that I hit off immediately with.  I know the break ups will still suck if it happened, but I wouldn’t have the regrets of ruining an amazing friendship I had before dating them.



Amen, dude. If I had dated my friend, I feel like the end to our relationship would have been a billion times worse. I probably would have ended up confused by her transition, as ashamed as I am to admit that, and the fallout would have been much harder.

I feel for you, fren. I really do.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 22, 2019)

Sometimes when I'm angry, really angry, I get up, start pacing my room, turn on music very loud (usually things like Within Temptation) and start yelling memorised churchill speeches at the hifi set.

I am terrified that someone might walk in on me while doing that.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 22, 2019)

Eating is one of my coping mechanisms


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 22, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> As someone who's been there, and done that, quite literally, and spend some time around people that are suicidal as a result (Can't remember everything tho.) I can subscribe to this.
> 
> The difference being that those who are quiet and internalize it are more likely to go through with it (I was of the quiet type) because there's no-one out there to stop them. Those that actually talk about this are feeling as miserable as those that don't, but are more likely to be stopped and recieve help because they tell the outside world about their predicament, which will in turn mobilise help.
> 
> ...




Yes, yes, yesyesyes, YES!!
That is very important, I can tell.

Precaution(?): The following story takes part in the time I hadn't joined FA.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For 8 years since I had my entire friends in my life reset to none(long story there), there were no one, absolutely nobody--in my countless friends and family--took my message seriously, that I'm going to leave this horrible human world. (My family seemed only to care blaming me after it.)

But well.. except one person(been knowing each other over 6 years), who had been sincere to me, managed to save me on time. From then on, we went along. After the lapse of time, I became their cat, they became my master--the very first in my life. However, after a year or more, it became harder for me to follow their lead as we started to go separate paths(long story there too). I reviewed my trail, found nothing was left over my endeavor. Guess my socializing skill is sub par?

Having wasted my time and having nothing left, yes, it was time... To leave this terrible world of failure. I hardly found out a good spot to jump, 1 out of 9. I could search for a better spot but I was so desperate. I chose this 3-story parking lot fence for my last stage.

Over my past experiences, I felt there were nobody to help me up recovering hope to live any longer. What's more, since nobody would care about me, there were no need of effort to leave a suicide note. Easy! But still, I couldn't neglect the efforts of my family raising me up, I called them for the last time. They tried hard to stop me over the phones, but I could feel that they didn't care about my feeling.(They still don't)

Yup, that's it. Nothing more on this world, I had to leave, soon--because my phone said they sent emergent agencies after me were tracking me down. Pity that I didn't tell my family where I am now, right?

I jumped off.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry for the long nuisance, but hope you got the point.

_If someone talks about oneself's suicide, *you have to take it seriously*._ And well... Try to help them, not to simply stop them. Even if it's not possible to work it out 100%... You've got to know, 0 and 1 is very different. 



P.s. Terry is okay now, even if I don't know if I should say that it's lucky or pity as my life had changed by 179 degrees... Guess cats have really got 9 lives or something, hehe.... Terry is 3 months old now :3


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 22, 2019)

I am still jealous to a certain degree of peoples art but instead of being toxic, I try to support fellow artists with compliments.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 22, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> I am still jealous to a certain degree of peoples art but instead of being toxic, I try to support fellow artists with compliments.


You're a good person


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 22, 2019)

I get really jealous of others success to the point of forgetting my own.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 22, 2019)

I find ways to avoid going out simply because I think I'll make an idiot of myself, and other anxiety related stuff...
My days are planned in the sense of "Go to uni, do this, then come home." Like a flowchart. There will be no one to interupt it. No one.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 22, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> I have another secret that I’d like to share.
> 
> Ever since losing a friend a little while ago, and how stupid that was, I’ve been afraid to tell people that I’m a Christian.
> 
> ...


I don't want to change the topic to religion, but I understand and sympathize. I think Jesus was an awesome guy for going around and helping people and telling us to be nice to each other. 

You have my respect and support whenever you need it <3

Anyway, another secret of mine is that I have a small phobia of cooking ovens. Getting burnt hurts like crazy ;w;


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 22, 2019)

I would say more but, cannot
my mouth has to be locked up for certain reasons


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 22, 2019)

I’m an atheist, but I secretly wish I wasn’t.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 22, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> I’m an atheist, but I secretly wish I wasn’t.



I didn't think I'd ever hear anyone else say this :v

I wish I could believe in God sometimes, I really do, but I grew up in an agnostic household and it just feels silly trying to believe in something I simply don't believe in. It would be a great source of community to be able to go to church, but I can't go in there knowing I'm a nonbeliever in their eyes. I feel like the sense of community people get from religion just isn't there among atheists.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 22, 2019)

Ok - left field - I still wish on stars.  

crazy, huh?


----------



## Heppi (Oct 22, 2019)

The biggest and most disgraceful secret I have? That one thing that would change the whole world, if somone would find out? The darkest corners of my mind?!?
...I like cute things.


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 22, 2019)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> I didn't think I'd ever hear anyone else say this :v
> 
> I wish I could believe in God sometimes, I really do, but I grew up in an agnostic household and it just feels silly trying to believe in something I simply don't believe in. It would be a great source of community to be able to go to church, but I can't go in there knowing I'm a nonbeliever in their eyes. I feel like the sense of community people get from religion just isn't there among atheists.



Yep the sense of community is definitely a plus. 

I stopped believing when I was a teen and once you go atheist there’s no going back (there are exceptions) It just feels awkward now to talk to something that isn’t there. 

But I wish I wasn’t.  I want to believe there’s an afterlife.  Because losing every memory I’ve ever had when I die, never to see loved ones or experience anything again  for all eternity doesn’t comfort me...


----------



## justlexi (Oct 22, 2019)

I feel like I should just keep it to myself.


----------



## Ace412 (Oct 23, 2019)

I’m an alcoholic...I blame my profession and PTSD, but I know it’s just because I feel like it takes away my anxiety.


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Oct 23, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> I’m an atheist, but I secretly wish I wasn’t.


same, but i dont wish i was'nt


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 23, 2019)

Ace412 said:


> I’m an alcoholic...I blame my profession and PTSD, but I know it’s just because I feel like it takes away my anxiety.


If it wasn’t that I live at home and don’t have easy access to alcohol I would easily be an alcoholic as well, I’d rather feel numb and forget everything than living in constant pain.


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 23, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> If it wasn’t that I live at home and don’t have easy access to alcohol I would easily be an alcoholic as well, I’d rather feel numb and forget everything than living in constant pain.


Being "comfortably numb" all the time doesn't really help either, in my experience. 
I wish you, that your pain will go away one day and that you will find good people, that understand and support you (if you haven't already).


----------



## Ace412 (Oct 23, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> Being "comfortably numb" all the time doesn't really help either, in my experience.
> I wish you, that your pain will go away one day and that you will find good people, that understand and support you (if you haven't already).


Personally, I already have. And I am making great strides at being Sober. Haven’t had any alcohol since Sunday of this week! Real challenge is going to be when I get off shift.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 23, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> Being "comfortably numb" all the time doesn't really help either, in my experience.
> I wish you, that your pain will go away one day and that you will find good people, that understand and support you (if you haven't already).


Thank you, means a ton! <3


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 23, 2019)

Ace412 said:


> Personally, I already have. And I am making great strides at being Sober. Haven’t had any alcohol since Sunday of this week! Real challenge is going to be when I get off shift.


Good to hear you're making progress! 
As someone who has worked with people who were in the reintegration process after overcoming their addiction, I wish you all the power you need to reach that goal!


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 23, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Thank you, means a ton! <3


No problem man!
You can always dm me, if you need someone to talk. It may take a while for me to write back, but I know how helpful this can be!


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 23, 2019)

Luke, I am your Father.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Oct 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Luke, I am your Father.


----------

